# *how to fit 2 amps, battery, and a w7 box*



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i've got two big phoenix gold amps and a huge box built to the specs of a w7. big.
i'm doing a battery relocation to the trunk and im asking you guys how you would set all this up in a show looking trunk. heres what i had before, but now i want the sub firing towards the rear instead of behind the wall.

















i prefer to leave any fiberglass out of the picture.
thanks guys! :hal:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you just have the single amp?
have you thought of a spare tire well box, with the PG on an amp rack mounted to the back of the seats?

It's really hard to get creative in our cars without using fiberglass, you've probably thought of all these anyway, I'm just throwing out some ideas


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nope, theres another, slightly larger amp in addition to the one shown. there's just not enough room in the wheelwell for anywhere near the right dimensions on the w7. mounting one of the amps (if it even fits) to the back of the seat would be weird, right over the split in the rear seats.
the wall in the back could have an amp on each side with the sub in the middle, so all you see is a wall with two amps and a sub when the trunk is open.....but then there'd be no room for the battery unless i wanted to fold down the seats to get to the battery....(not handy at all)


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I've got a few ideas for you.

If you picked up an Optima, Stinger, or similar dry cell battery, you could mount it anyway you wanted, instead of being limited to a vertical arrangement. Also, a few of those are a bit smaller than a standard sized battery, so you have more flexibility in your mounting options. They would easily tuck away in the spare tire well or flushed into a custom side panel.

Have the sub firing back, but recess it into the box onto a colored vinyl panel and recess the amps into a rack in the floor behind the box on a matching vinyl panel. Then you could accent the rack in neon if you chose.

I wouldn't put an amp on the other side of a box with a rear firing sub because your seat would always need to be down for ventilation purposes if you're running high power. Good luck with your set-up. :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i wish my driveway wasn't pure ice, so i could work on it. until i can drive down, can't measure, etc.
thanks for ideas. keep em comin'


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

where did u get your pheonix gold amps.

and how much you pay for them


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

wow, that is a lotta shit to stuff in a not so big trunk without glassing, but it can probably be done, i will set some stuff in my trunk, and see what i can come up with. what are measurements of your box???


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

liu: i payed like 600 for my 500/4 from cartoys a couple years ago. amazingly, i scored the 800.1 for only $500 with a 4yr warranty. (got a great deal from cartoys because they quit selling PG products and wanted to get ride of their stock.








amps, my cap, and half of the torn down wall from pic in first post.








i'll have to get a close-up of the spec-page. the 800 watt amp tested 866watts max (@ 2ohm mono load)
and the 500/4ch. tested 556watts max


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and im not sure about the dimensions. i built the box to the exact specs on JLs site more than a year ago.....and still haven't had a sub installed. the only thing that's been used is the 4ch, so its gonna be nice getting this shit installed.


----------

